# TPLINK WR740n disconnects automatically !! Help me !!



## kool (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi guys, using Simens C2110 modem + TPlink WR740N router on windows 7 desktop. (BSNL BROADBAND) . Recently power adapter of both modem was burnt because of high voltage. So I changed both adapter. 

Now I m facing new problem, I did factory reset TPLINK router, and entered old same settings. I am able to access internet on desktop using Lab cable and on cellphone using WiFi. 

If I shutdown my PC then WiFi also stops working on cellphone , even its showing WiFi connected. 

If I switch ON desktop , then WiFi works fine on cellphone. How to change this setting ? I can't keep my desktop ON whole day for using WiFi cinnection. Before this it was working fine. After factory reset its behaving like this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2016)

have you tried cloning the mac address of your pc to the modem/router?


----------



## kool (Jan 26, 2016)

No , I didn't... should I do that ?


----------



## kool (Jan 26, 2016)

After 15 hr of struggle now its working. 

I flashed WWDRT  firmware before, but it was so confusing , also didn't worked for me. Neither wired internet nor wireless, then I flashed TPLINK f/w from wwdrt site, that also didn't worked for me.Then I flashed f/w from TPLINK website.  And its now working.. 

Guys, I have one more query, I have extra TENDA N3 mini router , how to make it work like repeater ? I tried YouTube tutorial but it didn't worked for me. Can anybody tell me the easiet method ?


----------



## snipershot (Feb 27, 2016)

kool said:


> Guys, I have one more query, I have extra TENDA N3 mini router , how to make it work like repeater ? I tried YouTube tutorial but it didn't
> worked for me. Can anybody tell me the easiet method ?



Check any of these links:
Setting up Tenda N3 as wireless repeater &middot; theZed
Micro Center - HOW TO: Set Up a Tenda Router as a Repeater

Hope this helps!


----------

